# Mission Load Max Radial Tires On 2005 21rs



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

After reading the tire Warning! thread and about others having tire problems, I went to my rig and wrote down all the pertinent DOT info and phone # found on the tires.

Before I get into divulging all that stuff, I searched the forum for "Mission" and only three (3) hits came up.  IIRC, one noted a blowout.

If you have any insight, please advise if you are aware of any issues on the stock *MISSION* brand tires that were affixed to 2005 21RS'.

Just a bit more info, I purchased this rig in Aug. of (edit from 2005) 200*4* and it came off the line in July of (edit from 2005) 200*4*. Currently, only one of the tires shows any sign of cracking and it is very minor at this time.

Your replies are greatly appreciated.

Sincerely,
Marc G.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Others will reply, but any tire is vulnerable without proper inflation, overloaded, etc. I think most of the issues you are thinking of involve premature dryrot on the Nanco tires.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mgonzo2u,

I have not heard anything positive or negative about Mission tires. In fact, this is the first I have heard of them. As with any brand of tire (good or bad), I would keep a close eye on them. Keep them properly inflated. And you should be OK!









I would pay particular attention to the cracking tire. In fact, as you are coming up on the end of your warranty, it might be a good idea to get it into your dealer now, and at least get a paper trail started.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

bump


----------



## jad1503 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> After reading the tire Warning! thread and about others having tire problems, I went to my rig and wrote down all the pertinent DOT info and phone # found on the tires.
> 
> Before I get into divulging all that stuff, I searched the forum for "Mission" and only three (3) hits came up. IIRC, one noted a blowout.
> 
> ...


 I have a 05 23rs and on my way from GA to Mi I had a blow out in Ky. Psi was good and not over loaded.......I will be going with another brand tire


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Mgonzo2u,
> 
> I have not heard anything positive or negative about Mission tires. In fact, this is the first I have heard of them. As with any brand of tire (good or bad), I would keep a close eye on them. Keep them properly inflated. And you should be OK!
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it ant better then Doud did

Don


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I just replaced all of my less than 2yr old Mission tires (215 75/14, Load Range C - 1,870lbs @ 50 psi) after having one blowout and another with tread separation halfway through a trip to Yellowstone NP. I am extremely careful about tires and loading after tire troubles on my popup trailer. I keep the tires covered when the trailer is stored and use 3M 303 Protectant on them regularly. I check and adjust the tire pressure (TV and Trailer) each morning before starting. The trailer is close to the 6,000 lb GVWR with a tongue weight of about 700 -800 lbs. That means at most each tire is carrying 1,400 lbs, well below the 1,870 lb rating. The trailer could be 1,000 lbs heavier and I'd still be below the tires rated capacity.

After the problems I had with my Mission tires I did some searching on RV.net and found that many people had problems with them. Now some of the problems were probably from overloading, underflating, or poor maintenance. What I found interesting was that when I did searches for tire brands such as Goodyear, Maxxis, or Towmaster I found people that had a few problems but most people were happy with them. The search results for Mission gave many more hits than the others and the comments were almost universally negative.

I decided to get rid of the tires because I didn't trust them anymore and didn't want to always be worried about another one blowing out. I got lucky and didn't have any damage to the trailer when the first tire blew out. I didn't want to take the risk of another blowout with the potential for tearing up the side of the trailer.


----------



## jad1503 (Apr 27, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I just replaced all of my less than 2yr old Mission tires (215 75/14, Load Range C - 1,870lbs @ 50 psi) after having one blowout and another with tread separation halfway through a trip to Yellowstone NP. I am extremely careful about tires and loading after tire troubles on my popup trailer. I keep the tires covered when the trailer is stored and use 3M 303 Protectant on them regularly. I check and adjust the tire pressure (TV and Trailer) each morning before starting. The trailer is close to the 6,000 lb GVWR with a tongue weight of about 700 -800 lbs. That means at most each tire is carrying 1,400 lbs, well below the 1,870 lb rating. The trailer could be 1,000 lbs heavier and I'd still be below the tires rated capacity.
> 
> After the problems I had with my Mission tires I did some searching on RV.net and found that many people had problems with them. Now some of the problems were probably from overloading, underflating, or poor maintenance. What I found interesting was that when I did searches for tire brands such as Goodyear, Maxxis, or Towmaster I found people that had a few problems but most people were happy with them. The search results for Mission gave many more hits than the others and the comments were almost universally negative.
> 
> I decided to get rid of the tires because I didn't trust them anymore and didn't want to always be worried about another one blowing out. I got lucky and didn't have any damage to the trailer when the first tire blew out. I didn't want to take the risk of another blowout with the potential for tearing up the side of the trailer.


I concur with you........on my way to Mi I had a blow out and the my way back I had a tire seperation. I did not have the trailer over loaded and checked my air pressure before each trip. I will be replacing the tires.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

MJRey said:


> I just replaced all of my less than 2yr old Mission tires (215 75/14, Load Range C - 1,870lbs @ 50 psi) after having one blowout and another with tread separation halfway through a trip to Yellowstone NP. I am extremely careful about tires and loading after tire troubles on my popup trailer. I keep the tires covered when the trailer is stored and use 3M 303 Protectant on them regularly. I check and adjust the tire pressure (TV and Trailer) each morning before starting. The trailer is close to the 6,000 lb GVWR with a tongue weight of about 700 -800 lbs. That means at most each tire is carrying 1,400 lbs, well below the 1,870 lb rating. The trailer could be 1,000 lbs heavier and I'd still be below the tires rated capacity.
> 
> After the problems I had with my Mission tires I did some searching on RV.net and found that many people had problems with them. Now some of the problems were probably from overloading, underflating, or poor maintenance. What I found interesting was that when I did searches for tire brands such as Goodyear, Maxxis, or Towmaster I found people that had a few problems but most people were happy with them. The search results for Mission gave many more hits than the others and the comments were almost universally negative.
> 
> I decided to get rid of the tires because I didn't trust them anymore and didn't want to always be worried about another one blowing out. I got lucky and didn't have any damage to the trailer when the first tire blew out. I didn't want to take the risk of another blowout with the potential for tearing up the side of the trailer.


MJRey,

Thank you for you reply. May I ask what brand and size tires you replaced the Missions with?

Any reply is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I ended up with three different brands because I replaced the tires along the way on my trip. My current setup is:

215 75/14 Radials, Load Range C 1870lbs per tire at 50psi

Brands: 
Spare - Goodyear Marathon
Right Rear - TowMaster
All Others - Maxxis 8008ST

I would prefer to have just one tire brand but I'll keep an eye on these to see how they work. So far the TowMaster has close to 2,000 miles and the Maxxis about 1,500 miles. So far these new ones look fine. The Mission tires gave up with just 1,800 and 400 miles on them. If I had to recommend a brand I would probably suggest the Maxxis tires. They seem to be holding up well and are backed by a nationally known company. They are also cheaper than the Goodyears but the TowMaster was the least expensive of all the tires.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

A freind we camp with has a Cougar and had a major blowout that took out onf of his fender skirts. This last week while we were camping he noticed one tire low. Before heading home we took the tire off and noticed a serperation and crack in the center of the tread. His camper is 3 years old and probably does not have 4K miles on it. These tires were Mission. No sign of dry rot just a bad tire. If it were me I would stay away from them.

KB


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

After taking some advice through this thread and increasing the PSI to (cold) 45 all the way around on the TT, I had a blowout on the rear passenger side tire yesterday during the first run (homeward bound leg) with the new PSI level.

Fortunately, damage was restricted to just the one (annihilated) tire and some frayed nerves for the Mrs. and myself. Insurance will cover the service charge for the change out.

I had almost two full years of no problems with these tires at the previously mentioned lower PSI and then right after I increased the PSI, BAM!, the sum be-yotch has a BLOWOUT!

#*%! if that doesn't piss me off!

/rant

p.s.

Needless to say, I'll be replacing these POS tires before my next trip next weekend.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

In speaking to several Goodyear tire dealers in my Orange County, CA area, I am being advised that there is a national back order on GOODYEAR MARATHON ST tires.

Hmmmmmmmm, looks like one company's crappy tire situation has provided a bonanza for another.

Can some of you share what price you paid for your Goodyear Marathons (per tire)?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

When I was on the road and had to replace the blown tire I paid $118 for the Goodyear Marthon, size 215/75R14. The Maxxis tires I got to replace the others were only $92 each. I checked on TireRack and you can get the 215/75R14s for $74 each but then you'll have to pay for shipping and installation which will push the cost up.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/Sizes.jsp?ma...Marathon+Radial


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

*GOOD NEWS, TIRECO REPLACED MY TIRES! *

My stock 2005 OB21RS tires were called MISSION. The RR tire blew out last 2 Sunday's ago on a local homeward bound trip.

I just replaced the spare with a Goodyear Marathon for about $100.

I finally made contact with a live person from TireCo. today and gave them the DOT # on the blown tire and without any additional requests by me, TireCo. approved 4 replacements (either Milestar or Freestar radials) and reimbursement for my already purchased spare.

They will be sending the 4 replacements to my brothers auto shop and will come back for the blown tire and the four remaining MISSION tires via UPS when I call them.

I was expecting to have to pull all the aces from up my sleeve to get them to take care of my 2 year old tires but there wasn't even one hesitation on their side.

*Thank you Albert Tan and TireCo. for making this an easy fix. *

I'll be rolling again soon!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

On my last TT I had a blowout on the POS Carlisle tires with less than 1K mile on them within the 1st year of owning the trailer. After an internet search I found numerous problems & complaints. It really is dissappointing that you spend all that $ on a new camper that comes with substandard tires. Not to metion that it could lead to an accident or at least damage your trailer. Anyhow, I changed over to Marathon tires, kept an eye on the inflation and kept them covered to protect them from the UV rays. I bought them for $98 each at our local Goodyear shop during a 10% off sale. I was very happy with the Marathons. They seemed to sit better and not squat so much on the trailer. Put about 3K miles on them with no problems or signs of fatigue before trading in the TT.

After purchasing our new 29FBHS this year in April, Tireco sent us 5 new Nanco tires in June. They paid the shipping and we will pay for the mounting. After these wear out I plan on either getting the Maxis or denmans trailer tires. I have heard nothing but positive comments and real world experience from these two brands. Hope this info helps!


----------

